# Just Picked This Up



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I was at a NAWCC meet this morning and couldn't pass this one up. Probably the rarest of the Accutron Railroad Approved, it's a 1965 dual time zone. It is a 214 movement in a 10k gold filled case.. Near mint condition and keeping Accutron time for the past 3 hours.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool. 

Y'all are beginning to convert me to these old electrics...nice stuff.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> I was at a NAWCC meet this morning and couldn't pass this one up. Probably the rarest of the Accutron Railroad Approved, it's a 1965 dual time zone. It is a 214 movement in a 10k gold filled case.. Near mint condition and keeping Accutron time for the past 3 hours.


Nice Bill, very clear dial and figures. If he hasn't got one of these, I'm sure Silver Hawk (Paul) will be jealous! GREEN







with envy likely! And is that an original band with it looks like? N I C E !


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool,

How does the second time zone work? is it similar to the astronaut movt?

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Like it.

Wouldn't mind seeing a shot of the back too....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

To answer questions and requests, I do not have any instructions on the time zone setting but it appears the other hour hand is just set 1 hr different on the same cannon. These were made, I am told for the Canadian rail system, and I assume they traveled between two time zones on a trip. Therefore there would just be 1 hr difference and I guess you would need to remember with hand was for which zone.

As for the back, I don't know if you meant the case or the movement. The case back is is 10k gold except for the battery hatch and the stem and looks like any other 214. It is in extra fine condition. The movement is a standard Accutron 214.

This is only the second one of these models I have seen personally.

As for the rest of my collection, do you really want me to show my entire hand at once?  I will tell that I have 36 different Accutrons, 12 ESA 9162 or 9164 by different companies and 7 various electrics (mostly Hamilton). Then I have about 70 different Timex electrics, all running. They were cheap to collect and started me on this downward spiral of electric watch addiction.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> Very cool,
> 
> How does the second time zone work? is it similar to the astronaut movt?
> 
> Andy


Im positive its the Astro movt in a diff case... and a new one on me... those hands are new to me too...









2nd time zone is just the same timezone as the watch, ie its a 24hr representation of the 12hr clock face. Cool watch.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

After looking at it with a loupe, there is only one hour hand that has the two points and split paint on it.. The movement is the same as on the other 214's. That means if you could find the hand you could concievably make any other rr special into one of these. As I said, I was told these were made for the Canadian Pacific RR, but I can't vouch for that.

"2nd time zone is just the same timezone as the watch, ie its a 24hr representation of the 12hr clock face."

Not sure what you mean . The military time numbers are aligned with the others. i.e. 20 opposite 8 so the red point of the hour hand is always 1 hour ahead of the black either way, not a 24 hr representation of the 12 hr dial. No?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

watchnutz said:


> As for the rest of my collection, do you really want me to show my entire hand at once?  I will tell that I have 36 different Accutrons, 12 ESA 9162 or 9164 by different companies and 7 various electrics (mostly Hamilton). Then I have about 70 different Timex electrics, all running. They were cheap to collect and started me on this downward spiral of electric watch addiction.


Excellent info Bill,

the collection sounds really interesting. I wait with baited breath for the accy and 62/64 pics.

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh I see now... there is no 24hr hand... its not the Astro movt... its justa big and weird hour hand.  Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> its just a big and weird hour hand


It's a little strange isn't it? Seems it can only ever indicate 1hr ahead of the current time. I'm sure Canada has several time zones, so the wearer would still need to re-set the time when they hit the second time zone while travelling on their East-West trans-Canadian railway.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looking now you can clearly see it's one hand painted red and black. A real weird find Bill.

There are aparently 6 time zones in Canada

http://www.timetemperature.com/tzca/canada_time_zone.shtml


----------

